# The Christian's interpreter



## Berean (Sep 20, 2009)

*The Christian's interpreter*

(William Dyer, "The Strait Way to Heaven")

The Word of God is the Christian's rule--and the Spirit of God is the Christian's guide.

"All Scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness," 2 Timothy 3:16

"But when He, the Spirit of truth, comes--He will guide you into all truth." John 16:13

Most people walk by false rules:
1. Some walk by popular opinions.
2. Some walk by worldly customs.
3. Some walk by providence.
4. Some walk by conscience.
5. Some walk by their own reason.
6. Some walk by other men's examples.
7. Some walk by their own lusts.

But, oh! my dear friends, let me beseech you to walk by none of these false rules--but keep close to the Word and Spirit of God.

The Scripture is a rule outside of us--to show as where we must go; the Spirit is a guide inside of us--to enable us to walk according to the direction of that Word.

The Word of God is a compass, by which we must direct our course; the Spirit is the great pilot, who steers us in this course.

We have no eyes to see the Word--until the Spirit enlightens them.
We have no ears to hear the Word--until the Spirit opens them.
We have no hearts to obey the Word--until the Spirit bows and inclines them.

By the Word of God--we know the mind of the Spirit of God; and by the efficacy of the Spirit--we feel the power of the Word.

The Word of God shows us the way; and the Spirit of God leads us in that way which the Word points out.

The Spirit of God is able to expound the Word of God, and to make it plain to our understanding. The Holy Spirit is the Christian's interpreter; He gives the Scriptures, and He alone can reveal unto us the sense and meaning of the Scriptures.

The Word is God's counsel--to reveal the path in which we are to walk.
The Spirit is God's Counselor--who teaches us to walk in that path.

If God had not put His Spirit into our hearts, as well as His Word into our heads--we would never have arrived at the fair haven of peace.

The Scriptures reveal the very heart of God. God Almighty has, in the sacred Scriptures, as it were, manifested Himself, unfolded all His counsel to the creatures, as far as is necessary to be known for their direction and guidance to everlasting life.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~


----------

